# TSS cycling issues



## Backstraps (Apr 16, 2019)

I have a franchi affinity 20 ga (older one, not drilled for a scope mount) that won’t feed the 3in federal tss. It cycles all other 3in shells without a problem..... was wondering if anyone else had this problem? Do you think filing a little off the crimp end would be an issue?......thanks


----------



## Dallen92 (Apr 16, 2019)

Federal hulls run longer than most 3 inch which does cause some cycling issues. When we reload federal hulls we only use them in pumps normally.


----------



## Backstraps (Apr 16, 2019)

Thanks dallen.... for now I’ve been running a different shell behind the tss....


----------



## fountain (Apr 17, 2019)

Need to drop to a 2 3/4 load.  See if apex or fox trot ammo have some.  Likely,  patterns will improve as well


----------



## Backstraps (Apr 17, 2019)

Thanks for the reply.


----------



## goblr77 (Apr 18, 2019)

My SX3 won't cycle 3.5" Apex. It'll cycle every other load I've run through it, including 3" Apex. It'll eject the spent shell and let a new shell out of the magazine but won't pick it up. I've stripped the gun's internals down naked cleaning it and it still won't run them.


----------



## Lumpkin Hunter (Apr 18, 2019)

I have a Remington youth compact 1187 20 gauge that will not push the 3" federal into the chamber. It will lift the shell, all I have to do is barely touch the bolt arm and it will slam shut. I've removed the barrel seal actuator like the manual says, cleaned it very well but still have the issue. the Federal shells are a little long but they shoot so good I can handle the slight issue. I read somewhere else that the recoil spring needs to be changed to a slightly stiffer spring to resolve the issue with the Remington. 
Why does Federal make the shell a little longer? Has anyone contacted Federal? I haven't but I think I will.


----------



## Backstraps (Apr 18, 2019)

LH, I did contact federal. They had me measure the shell which came out 2 3/4 inches. All my other 3in shells were about an 1/8 in shorter and have no problems cycling. Federal told me their shells were in the factory specks and pretty much said I’m on my own. I’m still thinking I can file off a little and make them work.


----------



## Gator89 (Apr 21, 2019)

Try the Apex TSS loads when you get a chance.


----------



## Lumpkin Hunter (Apr 21, 2019)

Backstops did you try filling a little off the end? I am curious if it helped and how much you had to take off. Did it effect the roll crimp any?


----------



## Backstraps (Apr 25, 2019)

Lumpkin Hunter said:


> Backstops did you try filling a little off the end? I am curious if it helped and how much you had to take off. Did it effect the roll crimp any?


I haven’t tried it yet...still debating doing this .


----------



## goblr77 (Apr 26, 2019)

Gator89 said:


> Try the Apex TSS loads when you get a chance.



You'll more than likely have the same cycling issues due to the length of the shell. Check out the length of a 3.5" federal vs a 3.5" Apex. My SX3 12 gauge, chambered for a 3.5" shell, will cycle 3" Apex all day long but has trouble with the 3.5" shells. I have a Franchi Affinity 12 gauge, chambered for a 3" shell, and it'll cycle 3" Apex all day long.


----------



## Backstraps (Apr 26, 2019)

Yep... looks to be about the same difference in my 20 ga shells. For right now I have been putting tss in the chamber and loading 3in hevishot blends behind them. If I do my job it should only take one shot .


----------



## goblr77 (Apr 26, 2019)

Backstraps said:


> Yep... looks to be about the same difference in my 20 ga shells. For right now I have been putting tss in the chamber and loading 3in hevishot blends behind them. If I do my job it should only take one shot .



I've been doing something similar in my SX3. I'm running a 3.5" Apex in the chamber and 3" Apex in the mag.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Apr 28, 2019)

Drop down to a 2.75” load and you’ll be fine.  Benelli’s have the same issues and is the reason why I only load 2.75” loads.


----------



## Ihunt (Apr 29, 2019)

Honest question. Please not because I want to.

Why worry about the 3” shell? Why not just shoot the 2 3/4? 

From all I have read on TSS shot, you should still have a awesome pattern out to 50 yards or so with the “short” shell.


----------



## Big7 (Apr 29, 2019)

Backstraps said:


> I haven’t tried it yet...still debating doing this .



Not a good idea.
If you file enough off to do any good, it will be so thin it could cause pressure issues.

If you are just bent on shooting that particular shell, have a smith do the forcing cone. That will solve the length problem and help keep your shot from deforming. That will reduce the number of "fliers" and all the other good stuff associated with doing a forcing cone.

Its not very expensive compared to the cost of a couple boxes of those fancy shells.


----------



## Gator89 (Apr 30, 2019)

My Benelli M2 20 cycles 3 inch Apex TSS with no issues whatsoever.  I have not tried the Federals.


----------



## Backstraps (Apr 30, 2019)

Thanks for the input guys. I hadn’t had any issues with 3in shells before this with the gun, so when I saw the federal tss on sale a while back I bought 6 boxes of it...I will try the apex 2 3/4 next.


----------



## Gator89 (May 1, 2019)

What y'all gonna do with them unloved 3" TSS shells?

I run a shelter for unwanted Glocks, I suppose I could provide care for unwanted turkey ammo as well.


----------



## RichardC (May 1, 2019)

goblr77 said:


> My SX3 won't cycle 3.5" Apex. It'll cycle every other load I've run through it, including 3" Apex. It'll eject the spent shell and let a new shell out of the magazine but won't pick it up. I've stripped the gun's internals down naked cleaning it and it still won't run them.


Im having the same issues with my Super X4


----------



## cowhornedspike (May 5, 2019)

Big7 said:


> Not a good idea.
> If you file enough off to do any good, it will be so thin it could cause pressure issues.
> 
> If you are just bent on shooting that particular shell, have a smith do the forcing cone. That will solve the length problem and help keep your shot from deforming. That will reduce the number of "fliers" and all the other good stuff associated with doing a forcing cone.
> ...




The forcing cone is in front of the chamber in the barrel and has nothing to do with the problem the OP is having.  Also there is no need to lengthen or otherwise change the forcing cone for shooting TSS as it will not shoot any better and the shot does not deform anyway like lead shot would.  Your answer would help if he were shooting lead shot though.


----------



## killerv (May 6, 2019)

My buddy and I both bought Affinity 20ga and have had cycling issues from the get go.


----------

